# las vegas ibew wages?



## Unindentured (Jan 2, 2010)

They make 39$ and some change I think thats on your check.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

fred said:


> what do las vegas union electricians make?


Trouble? Cheese maybe? I give up!


----------



## Sparky480 (Aug 26, 2007)

*LU:* 357 *Jurisdiction:* NV *Updated:* 12/21/2009
*Classification:* Inside Journeyman Wireman *Referal Hrs:* 8:30 AM
*Scale:* 40.76 *Assessments:* 1.9%
*Pension I:* 4.80 *Pension II:* *Annuity:* 3.65
*Vacation:* 0 *Health & Welfare:* $5.50
*Book I Status:* Slow *Book I Count:* 652
*Book II Status:* Not At All *Book II Count:* 1040


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

you forgot the free 15 bucks in casino chips


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

wildleg said:


> you forgot the free 15 bucks in casino chips


And a buffet lunch. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Unindentured said:


> They make 39$ and some change I think thats on your check.


I wonder if Fred is still here 2.5 years after he asked his question? :jester:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> I wonder if Fred is still here 2.5 years after he asked his question? :jester:


I just saw that, damn Bob that is beating a dead horse.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

of course he is. He's just been waiting patiently for someone to answer his question. In the meantime, hopefully he hasn't developed a gambling and substance abuse problem, and been in and out of rehab.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> I wonder if Fred is still here 2.5 years after he asked his question? :jester:


 :laughing: I didn't even notice that on this one.


----------



## coupedeville (Jan 5, 2010)

*Want to join the union in houston tx. Is there any work in houston or is it slow???*

My next question is how much do the union electricians make in Tx???? 
Thank you for your time!!!!


----------



## surfbh (Jun 1, 2008)

$19-$25 hr in Texas, give or take.


----------



## fred (Jul 23, 2007)

lol it only took 3 years for someone to replay!! and another 5 for me to get back here, now Im in California and pursuing certification. thank you for your prompt reply! :thumbsup:


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

fred said:


> lol it only took 3 years for someone to replay!! and another 5 for me to get back here, now Im in California and pursuing certification. thank you for your prompt reply! :thumbsup:


Things were slow around here back then....:laughing:


----------

